

XSS issue affecting every page on TheDailyWTF - sikhbeats

e.g. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thedailywtf.com&#x2F;Articles&#x2F;<p>Every page is playing an annoying sound, embedded in a comment appearing in the side bar [1]. It looks like they were able to fix the issue in the forum [2], but thedailywtf.com itself is still suffering from the issue.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;0YviIOJ.png<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;what.thedailywtf.com&#x2F;t&#x2F;how-about-this-audio-src-http-soundjax-com-reddo-64951-5ecddyhorn-mp3-controls-autoplay-audio&#x2F;889&#x2F;23
======
sikhbeats
(update) Sunday 16:20 UTC: looks like they fixed it. Though it's not entirely
clear if the thread got pushed out of the front page and the bug still
remains.

------
ExpiredLink
Funny!

